# what kit looks the best ona 200sx



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

if you had any choice of kit and you could mis match different bumpers and side skirts what would look the best?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

hmmmm... well i think i would want r33 front, still sides and stillen rear....hehehe, like what i got!!!!!


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

I like mine, Full Omega kit, even though i wish it was urethane instead of fiberglass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stillen lip , se-r sides and 98 rear 

that make a beautiful combo.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Omega front, Erebuni GT-R skirts, and Street Scenes rear lip (molded). Oh wait, thats what I have


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

extreme front,m3 sides and drift rear


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

r33 front, se-r sides, and drift rear........the best hands down


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm a bit partial, but Stillen Large Mouth front bumper, and the rest of the Stillen GTR wide body kit. 

Fiberglass bodykits are for show cars, not real cars.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

DRIFT front and sides, Extreme rear it just flows better.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *stillen lip , se-r sides and 98 rear
> 
> that make a beautiful combo. *


i agree... stock w/ a lip looks clean and the best!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *stillen lip , se-r sides and 98 rear
> 
> that make a beautiful combo. *


nicely said. i agree


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Yea Drift front and sides, and extreme rear bumper would be my choise as well. The Drift front facia looks tight on stock 98' headlights and grill. Plus if i deside to turbo my lil GA engine, I think the HS IC would fit nicely behind that huge vents of the Drift kit.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

omega front, one off black widow skirts, ss rear valance.


Ben


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

GTR ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Andys Auto front (big mouth front end makes for a good spot for an intercooler once my Hotshot system comes in), GTR sides/rear with a two peice STR rear bumper difuzzer on either side of the GTR logo on the rear bumper. I got the GTR rear on accident but am very happy with it, might add the GTR fender flares.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

CiVicEaTin200sX said:


> *hmmmm... well i think i would want r33 front, still sides and stillen rear....hehehe, like what i got!!!!!  *


can we get a pic?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

i have looked just about everywhere on where to buy...

Nis-Knack Stealth Corners (apparently they shut down?)
Stillen Large Mouth Bumpers (nowhere on the Stillen site)
Stillen GTR Wide Body Kit (nowhere on the Stillen site)

any help in the matter of finding these would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

apparently somebody hasnt been looking hard enough...

nis-knacks stealths... good luck finding,

stillen large mouth bumper... http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=&id=22835&page=2

GTR kit... http://www.erebunicorp.com/ge/niss200sx95.htm


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

i stand corrected.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its all good... I couldnt find the GTR kit on stillen either, I jsut knew erebuni had it...


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

i was just really impressed with Matt Anderson's 200sx, it just seemed to have the most symplistic yet stylish body kit to it.

Is there another kind of substitution for the Stealth Corners, because the color scheme I'm aiming for will be offset by any color but black on the corner lamps.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*HEEEEE HEEEEE HEEEEEE!!!!!!!*

Modded drift rear, Omega sides,

And a little Something Something in the front!!!!!!!!!!!! 

  

Waite and see.......


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

johnebp said:


> *i was just really impressed with Matt Anderson's 200sx, it just seemed to have the most symplistic yet stylish body kit to it.
> 
> Is there another kind of substitution for the Stealth Corners, because the color scheme I'm aiming for will be offset by any color but black on the corner lamps. *


Thanks man..

You can get the chrome corners, or JDM amber one's if you really feel like hunting.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey matt4nissan your front gril where did u get it i like that?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

that's a nis-knacks grill. you can get one very much _like_ that from MossyPerformance.com .


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: HEEEEE HEEEEE HEEEEEE!!!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Modded drift rear, Omega sides,
> 
> And a little Something Something in the front!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


(*cough cough* carbon fiber hood)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

did someone want stealth corners?

well i can prob get some.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

I must be blind but I'm looking at the Stillen kit that so many people like and all I can see is that the front grill is altered a bit. Nothing else looks different to me at all. What am I missing?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: HEEEEE HEEEEE HEEEEEE!!!!!!!*



holy200sx said:


> *(*cough cough* carbon fiber hood) *


No, he's a little more creative than that....


----------

